

Hacker News feeds - twism
http://ycfeeds.com/

======
epi0Bauqu
I would also add <http://feeds.feedburner.com/HNWatrcoolr>

It is the last 30 HN stories that made it to the top of the front page.

------
nreece
Cool stuff! Also recommending Feedity - <http://feedity.com> (shameless plug).
Just give it the webpage and build a custom RSS feed on-the-fly.

------
markm
Alright, brilliant. Now which users are the must follows?

~~~
axod
See this is the good thing about hacker news IMHO. You don't follow _users_.
You follow intelligent discussion and argument.

I think it'd be a sad day if everyone started following particular users. Just
my 2c.

~~~
twism
I'm in complete agrement with you. That was the premise for building this
tool. This is the first draft and will focus on giving more details about
comments and discussions.

------
bootload
_"... Hacker News feeds ..."_

Hey twism, this works a charm with wget (fails loading for Fox3 for some
reason). The ability to get comments the process them later makes this a very
useful tool extract your own data. Thanks for this neat hack.

------
rms
I can now import my News.YC comments into Friendfeed, thank you.

------
auston
Feature Requests:

1\. Points! (how many each comment has)

2\. Can you do the stories on the front page with points too?

~~~
twism
Points added... Stories on the front page, coming right up.

~~~
auston
Awesome, Can you email me when you get it done? I would like to personally
thank you plus get your permission to use these...

aus (ton) . bunsen [at] geemail

~~~
twism
done.

<http://ycfeeds.com/feed/popular-submissions>

------
dominik
Excellent. I can now have a feed to keep track of all replies to my comments.
Thank you!

~~~
twism
You're welcome... not entirely all your replies, just replies starting from
yesterday and not more than 3 days old (can be adjusted).

------
bdotdub
Very cool. I always love a good, simple solution for a simple problem.

------
gojomo
Do these feeds respect the 'Delay' feature announced yesterday?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=231024>

~~~
twism
Yes, it does.

------
rokhayakebe
Beautiful. I just added the feed to my Snackr feed reader. The result is
pretty nice.

------
auston
THANK YOU!

~~~
twism
not a problem... feedback or feature requests will be appreciated

~~~
jamesbritt
I just tried

    
    
        http://ycfeeds.com/feed/replies-to-user?user=jamesbritt
    
    

and got

    
    
        500 Application Exception
    
        Java heap space
    
        Stack trace:
    
        java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space

~~~
twism
Sorry... still working out a few kinks.

~~~
jamesbritt
Cool; I will try it again. This looks very promising.

